# Replacing door lock microswitch - help



## superdale (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi am in the process of the replacing the door lock microswitch, in order to get the window auto-drop to work again. At least when it had stopped drizzling. I have the door card off but cant see the lock or switch. Do I need to undo to two M8 door lock retaining bolts and remove it completely from the door, or can I get to the switch with the door lock in place? The lock seems attached to the outside handle - if I remove it will this bugger something up? Also there is a plastic cover around the door lock mechanism - is this easy to remove or should I leave it alone?
Many thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

From another thread



T3RBO said:


> Sounds like your micro switch in the door has gone...
> 
> To eliminate it as the problem do windows drop okay, interior lights come on, instrument panel lights up when door open and car doesn't lock itself if ignition off?
> 
> ...


----------



## superdale (Aug 5, 2011)

Just as an update managed to complete this today. Not too difficult for anyone attempting it. The parts you will need are:
157-1036 Fully sealed microswith & 517-533 Short Straight V4 switch levers.
You do not need to remove the lock - just remove the lower bolt ( you will need an M8 spline bit socket available from Halfords) and loosen the upper bolt to give some free play.
I started by just fitting the new lever as my switch was still working, but had cut a groove in the lock mechanism, however in the end replaced the top half of the switch also as the rubber was shagged, and not much movement in the switch to push the window back up. If you have it appart anyway I would replace the switch - just unclip the upper half and superglue the new top section containing the push button onto the existing switch.
Apart from some hassle with the clip which is very tight, it does not require much skill just a little patience.
Oh and the clip holding the plastic cover over the lock mechanism - you need to remove this to get access, but mine would not release so I just drilled out the inside bit then used a zip tie to tie it back togther after. Not sure if the part is meant to be re-useable but mine lost the battle...
Two pics here to illustrate worn lock mech and switch with new lever fitted - put your switch the other way round it works better.
[album]928[/album]
[album]929[/album]


----------



## superdale (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh and the parts can be purchased from RS Components here:
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/

T3RBO - yes thanks for the guides - I also found Waks guides to removing & refitting the door panel invaluable if anyone attempts this. Can be done in ten minutes with the rights tools. Also useful if you just want to grease the rails on the window runners to get them buttery smooth :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad you got it sorted... hope the guides helped


----------



## blobbi (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for this guide and for the link to the switch. Easy to get the door off, slightly harder to mobilise the switch but when off easy to install. The switch from RS Components is actually a little bigger but with a little fiddling will fit nicely.

Thank you! 

I also found that as my door had been not working for some time (I assume this as bought it recently) the back window mount had unscrewed slightly at the top and so was not forming a seal. By screwing it tight the door now fits beautifully with no wind noise.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks like I have to do this to mine too. But the place doesn't have the parts in. Doesn't anyway know a place I get all the parts from?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Found this, not sure if correct, but someone may know actual size etc.required.
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/microswit ... -_-0320512
Hoggy.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

You can purchase the microswitches from ELV Elektronic. The part number you require is 68-097424. If you have a look at the website and search the part number you will see a picture of it. From memory when fitting one myself you just have to split the switch and use one half of it only. Hope this helps. I think they were about 3 euro each and the postage about 10 euro.
John


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't done mine yet, but I've got these switches ready:
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/microswitches/2900508/


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

The switch I linked to above don't split in half and weren't a simple replacement.
Could probably have got them to fit if I elongated the locating hole in the lock, but I took the easy route....
Ordered a new lock from Audi (TPS) and fitted it today.
Was just over £100.


----------



## -Jason- (Dec 19, 2014)

I have this issue too. Is is the below part that is needed or does it need changing?

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/microswit ... t-_-032051

Don't really want to pay £105+ vat for the actual part.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> From another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumping this as il need it in the drier future.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

-Jason- said:


> I have this issue too. Is is the below part that is needed or does it need changing?
> 
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/microswit ... t-_-032051
> 
> Don't really want to pay £105+ vat for the actual part.


That won't fit for the same reason the switch I got didn't fit.

Sure if you want to modify the mounting then you can get almost anything to fit.


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Same problem couple weeaks ago so I got myself all lock from vw new beattle with microswitch I pay 20pound from ebay brand new And is same microswitch just cut tke cable from old unit and reconnect new one 
All perfect working


----------



## evilClive (Mar 26, 2016)

I've just seen (and ordered) this on fleabay

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/311589717815?_mwBanner=1

1Pair OEM Left+Right Door Lock Micro Switch for VW Passat B5 Golf4 MK4 BORA POLO

Hopefully it's of good enough quality. Has anyone seen/used these?

Clive


----------



## evilClive (Mar 26, 2016)

Finally fitted the above unit, and it works fine.
The cam is slightly worn, and I would like to fit a protective cover for the switch (a leaf of plastic or metal), but it'll be fine for the moment.
In reality, now the switch is fitted and working, I'll never fit a protective cover.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Just reading up on sorting my locking issue, is this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-A4-TT ... ZFGyL#rwid

A simple solution, just replace and all is well ?

No messing trying to fix the existing one ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

J4CKO said:


> Just reading up on sorting my locking issue, is this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-A4-TT ... ZFGyL#rwid
> 
> ...


I replaced with a new OEM lock.
Don't think there were alternatives at the time.

But yes, you just remove the old one and fit the new.
Job done.


----------

